# Aquarium Magic



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Kinda cool
YouTube - Cyril Takayama's ULTIMATE card through window

MArcus
Http://www.aquatic-store.com
Http://www.water-testers.com


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

that was crazy and I dont know how he did that. Amazing!


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

What the hell.....................


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! That's amazing.....


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

If only I could do that with my fish tank...


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's all done with mirrors


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

I saw something similar by david blain once as well
Kinda cool

Marc
Educational Toys and gifts!!!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

if only leaks in our aquariums were that easy to fix!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dont try that at Home, if so prepare your silicone  

That was amazing, David Blane also done that thing. Do you think they are using some kind of black magic.?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

How in the world did he do that? If you watch in the replay a fish (a pleco I think) lands on his arm. That is just crazy.


----------

